# Another blank cutting jig



## butchf18a (May 7, 2013)

Not an original idea, just another version of a common jig. 

Chose to keep this jig simple. If I'm making one or two pens of a particular style I'll generally reach for my basic straight sled. However, when a lot of pens of a particular style is in the works, I like the consistency, speed and and accuracy of this sled. I preset the sled to provide 1/8" additional length for trimming. This sled is also very useful for cutting consistant thickness segments simply by inserting a spacer of desired thickness instead of using a tube to determine length.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 7, 2013)

That is a very cool jig. Fool proof blank cutting. Neat idea.


----------



## Dick Mahany (May 7, 2013)

Nice job.  I've seen this principle applied to different aplications, but it hadn't occurred to me to do this for pen and segment blanks.  I like it very much.  Thanks.


----------



## nava1uni (May 7, 2013)

Nice jig.  Do you have a picture showing the entire jig.  I would like to get an idea of what it looks like in it's entirety.


----------



## plantman (May 7, 2013)

Did you use a slding dovetail or just a tongue and groove?? Great idea !!   Jim  S


----------



## butchf18a (May 7, 2013)

Nava, yes i have more pics. When I get home i will post or send to you directly.

Plantman, i considered a sliding dovetail then cheated. Last summer i installed a hickory hardwood floor when i rebuilt the kitchen. The wood was tongue and groove and had plenty of scraps.  All i did was shave down the tongue to create a sliding fit.


----------



## Dick Mahany (May 7, 2013)

I like your jig so much that I decided to do a Sketchup plan to make one similar for my own use on my Delta 14" BS. I really like your execution and realized that if the stop was attached with a small hinge underneath, that it could be flipped forward to allow quick removal of the sliding member to accomodate a wide range of other things. Upon closer inspection of your pic, it looks like you may have done this. Can you comment on this design aspect as it is so well done? Thanks much!


----------



## jfoh (May 8, 2013)

If you add a spring to your jig from the end by the tube to the stop block which the tube rest against it will hold the tube in place and make the jig easier to use. You would simply need two small eye bolts and a spring.


----------



## butchf18a (May 8, 2013)

Works precisely as I designed it...clean, simple, accurate. If anyone feels an "improvement" is necessary for their jig, by all means go for it. After hundreds of blanks accuarately cut, thousands of segments I've found no reason yet to "improve".


----------



## kyaggie (May 8, 2013)

Very nice design. I would love to see those additional picts also!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## butchf18a (May 9, 2013)

*Additional pictures*

Having recieved several requests for additional pics, here you go.

While I've included a rule as a frame of reference in couple of the pics, don't get obsessed with dimensions. This is not rocket science, I never so much as put pencil to paper to make any sort of plan. I merely identified a need, found some scraps around the shop and threw this together. Anyone inclined to develope a Sketchup plan or embellish it with improvements, go for it. The design purpose was to enable the cutting of accurate, repeatable blanks, in quantity, as well as precise segments of various thicknesses for segmented pens. 

1. Overview. consists of base plate, miter slot guide, fixed fensce, sliding guide. The trim around the edge is for estetics only and serve no real function. I just like things to look good.

3. Guide. Opening needs to be large enough to accommodate whatever size tubes you use. The fixed stop acts to prevent tube from rolling out and is large enough to accept a tube over 1/2" diam. You may notice the black veneer on the fixed stop. Not really necessary unless you are seeking high degree of accuracy, which you will see in later pic. Generally the stop is set to cut blank 1/8" longer than the tube to provide some trim allowance.

2. Shows a precision set up block in place of the tube. This allows the slicing of precise segments. Shown is an 1/8" block, added to the 1/8" preset space, I will get a 1/4" segment.

4. better view of stop block and precision set up block.

5. Tongue and groove slide. Yes a sliding dovetail will work nicely and is easy to make. However, I had some hickory flooring left over from doing kitchen floor last summer and employed that. All I did was shave down the tongue with a scraper to provide a sliding fit.


----------



## butchf18a (May 9, 2013)

*more pics*

I mentioned using this jig for precision slices for segmented pens. 

1. Laminated segmentation blank set in jig to make a standard 1/8" segment. You may recall that I had set a little veneer into the fixed stop, I did this to establish the precise spacing I desired.

2. the slice. quick, easy, accurate. Good blade makes sanding unnecessary. Slice them off, assemble and turn.

Hope this helps those who had questions. 

Butch


----------



## Scruffy (May 9, 2013)

*I think this should be ..*

added to the library.   So as anyone with suggested addons could append.

GREAT JIG!

I hope you don't mind a few copies of your idea.


----------



## butchf18a (May 9, 2013)

Scruffy, I encourage any and all to adapt this jig to suit their needs. As I've stated, I built this to suit my intended uses. Keeping it simple works well for me, last pic with micrometer I feel establishes that I achieved the degree of accuracy I desired. If someone wants springs, micro-adjust screws, go for it.

Butch


----------



## Alzey (May 9, 2013)

Awesome jig. The addition photo helped me figure out how your jig work. Will be building one soon and will KISS.


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jyreene (May 9, 2013)

That makes complete sense.


----------



## butchf18a (May 9, 2013)

*USMC brothers*

Jyreene,

As a former Marine I had to keep this simple so even I could understand it. Of course I know you realize how important pictures are to us Marines.

Just to share, pic of "my little Marine". My son, 6' 4 1/2" tall, 220 lbs, Captain of Marines, fully qualified Marine scout sniper with 2 Afghanistan tours as sniper platoon commander. Currently the Base intel officer at Gitmo. Yep proud of him


----------



## jyreene (May 9, 2013)

butchf18a said:


> Jyreene,
> 
> As a former Marine I had to keep this simple so even I could understand it. Of course I know you realize how important pictures are to us Marines.
> 
> Just to share, pic of "my little Marine". My son, 6' 4 1/2" tall, 220 lbs, Captain of Marines, fully qualified Marine scout sniper with 2 Afghanistan tours as sniper platoon commander. Currently the Base intel officer at Gitmo. Yep proud of him



Is he an 0202 or 0203 and did he lat move from scout sniper? Gitmo is probably a rough place right now for us intel bubbas.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 9, 2013)

I want to feel like a part of the crowd, intel here also.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 9, 2013)

I like it, sure beats the pencil mark on my sliding table.


----------

